# NMGA vs MDGA



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Hi. I currently breed standard Oberhasli, but I'm thinking of expanding into mini-Obies. Until today, the only registry I was aware of for mini-Obies was the MDGA. However, now I read about NMGA. Is one or the other "better" to register with? If registration of mini-Obies can be done with both, is there a reason to, or would just MDGA suffice?
Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

MDGA is strictly for mini obers mini nubians mini manchas etc (the standard dairy goat mixed with a nigerian)

NMGA is for any miniature goat -- can be a pygmy, kinder type, pygmyX nigerian mix 

So if you want to have registered mini Obers I suggest the MDGA


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

more then likely the adults / kids will be to large to register with the NMGA.

I would look more towards the other - only because you are doing the "mini" standards - does that make sense?


----------



## Seven Dwarfs (Jan 17, 2010)

Here is the height standards for NMGA (National Miniature Goat Association)
HEIGHT- Miniature goats MUST meet height requirements for registration.
Maximum measurements for PUREBRED book:

DOES
Height at Withers, Length of Cannon

0-6 Months 18 in., 4 in.

6-12 Months 21 in., 4 in.

1 and Older 23 in., 4 ½ in.

BUCKS

0-6 Months 18 in., 4 ¼ in.

6-12 Months 22 ½ in., 4 ¼ in.

1 and Older 24 ½ in., 5 in.

Maximum measurements for FOUNDATION book:

DOES Height at Withers, Length of Cannon

0-6 Months 24 in., 4 in.

6-12 Months 28 in., 5 in.

1 and older 30 in., 6 in.

BUCKS

0-6 Months 24 in., 4 ¼ in.

6-12 Months 28 ½ in., 5 in.

1 and Older 30 in., 6 in.

Here is MDGA (Miniature Dairy Goat Association) 
GENERAL HEIGHT STANDARD

On all mini breeds the required minimum height for American and Purebred shall be:

Minimum height: 
Does: 23” Bucks 24”

Measurements are taken at the highest part of the withers with the animal standing in a normal stance.

For Maximum heights view the Breed Standard for your breed. 


I have one doe who is a purebred nigerian dwarf ( she is very nice) but is not registered AGS or ADGA. So I had her registered as a miniature with NMGA. I will be breeding her to my ND buck (reg. AGS, ADGA & NMGA)

If you have a registered full size dairy goat and breed to a Registered Nigerian Dwarf then you would want to go with MDGA. The breed standard is taller then a Nigerian Dwarf but shorter then a full size dairy goat. Each mini with MDGA (Nubian, LaMancha, Alpine, Oberhasli, Saanen, Toggenburg) have there own standards


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Wow.... the maximum height allowed for a mini fainter is 21 in. for either sex.... and you can't even register them until 3 years of age to be sure they will not go grow taller after 2.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks, everyone.  It seems that MDGA is the way for me to go.


----------

